
Y Combinator Room on Meebo - jkush
http://www.meebo.com/room/ycombinator/
======
jey
There's #news.yc on the EFnet IRC network, and it has a few regular visitors.

<http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers>

~~~
russ
Move it to Freenode =D

------
jkush
Hi everyone, - I added a room on Meebo which might faciliate some real time
conversations. See you all there!

------
inky
If you'd care to use a non funded-up-the ying/yang chat startup that has
mobile support: <http://mychatlog.com/chat?channel=ycombinator>

------
palish
We really need an official chat room for this sort of thing. IRC would work
best.

Then again, maybe no chat room would work best, too.

------
inky
Umm the meebo room keeps disconnecting & can't reattach.
<http://mychatlog.com/chat?channel=ycombinator> anyone?

